# Wasp - D5300 and Tokina 100mm 2.8 macro



## Parker219 (Apr 14, 2014)

Trying to get dialed in...



Wasp-1 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wasp-2 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 14, 2014)

Still going through some others.


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wasp-6 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 14, 2014)

Should I try and get more of the wasp in focus?  Should I change anything? 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 14, 2014)

I think you're starting to get there with that last one.  OCF would help immensely, but this is not bad at all. You could stop down a little more and try to get more of it in focus, but unless you're using OCF, my guess is you're not gonna be able to get too much more in focus without ending up shooting at some pretty high ISOs. 

One thing you CAN do to get more of the insect in focus is try to shoot more straight on from its side, but compositionally, that creates a whole different shot. If you're going for the head-on type shot, there's only so much of the insect you're going to get in focus.  Well, you could do focus stacking, but I've tried that exactly once so far, and NOT with something living.  I can't imagine it would be very easy to try to get that wasp to sit still long enough to get all the shots you'd need for focus stacking...without freezing it first. ;-)

By the way, a little tip if you want to get more "macro" close with the insects. Go out early in the morning, as soon as it's even possibly light enough--use your camera flash if you have to. In the early morning, while the dew is still on them, insects are much more sluggish and easier to get close to.


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 22, 2014)

What do you think about the depth of field on this one? Too shallow? This is at f/9



Green-lizard-smaller2 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 22, 2014)

This one is at f/14.



Green-lizard-smaller by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, the first one is probably "too shallow," although I gotta admit, I actually really like it. I'd like to at least see the ENTIRE eye area in focus though.
The second one is really nice, except I don't like whatever that is he's standing on. If that were wood, or at least some kind of more neutral color, I'd like this a lot more. I'd also try to get the whole front leg in the next time. I treat critters the same way I do people portraits--don't crop body parts, unless you do it in a way that is clearly intentional. Clipping little bits of toes and fingers looks like you just didn't realize you were cutting them off.

You're making good progress! Macro isn't as easy as many people think it's gonna be; there's a lot to it in order to really get it right. But you're on the way!


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2014)

too shallow, but man, that lens is sharp!


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, I should have gotten the entire eye AT LEAST.


----------



## Parker219 (May 24, 2014)

This was at f/9. - I have no clue what this is. Some type of fly I think...anyone know?



Weird-bug-1 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------

